# SVS reviewed in this months HomeTheater Magazine



## Captain Crunch (Apr 2, 2007)

I snagged me a copy.
They reviewed a SBS-01 set up with a SCS-01 center and a pb10 sub
Got a great write up they loved everything about them the only thing that didn't make great marks were the looks and it still got decent marks for that.....

They highest mark they got was in the performance categorie........Well in my book that's where it counts anyway!!!!!!
The next highest marks were in the value area! And I would have to 100% agree!

Anyone else see this .??? 
What did you think?


----------



## robbroy (Oct 19, 2006)

I saw it also. A very flattering review. It sure has a number of good sound bites for SVS. A few of my favorites:

"Well-balanced, smooth, versatile"

"An outstanding buy at the $1,000 price point"

"Perfect storm of materials, performance, and price"

"The size of the soundfield was not just large but intimidating – I almost felt lost in it."

"If I have one regret about this review, it’s that I underestimated the quality of the SVS SBS-01 speaker package.... They deserve more than $499 worth of receiver."

-Robb


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

This confirms what I've been telling people. I've had quite a few speakers in my system over the last few years and the SVS SBS-01 system has only been surpassed by the Martin Logan setup, which if purchased retail would cost you about 15 times the SBS-01 system for LCR and surrounds. Let's see... they bested PSB Image, VMPS RM30's, JBL Northridge and Boston VR2's. They are truly a bargain.


----------



## MrPorterhouse (Jul 29, 2006)

I saw this also. I own this system, so its pretty cool to read a write up on 'em. What I did notice is the fairly average sub measurement number for frequency extension. A -3dB point of 39Hz seems like there must have been some error in their test. The PB10 extends down to 20Hz with ease. Something seems odd.


----------

